# Thinking of Adding an Hour meter to Snowblower



## CraZySteve (Nov 1, 2013)

Hey Guys,

Since maintenance is based on hours used and most/if not all snowblowers DO NOT come with an Hour meter - Has anyone added one? 

-CS-


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Most people dont bother with hour meters on snowblowers, because you just do your maintenance "once a year" no matter how much, or how little, they get used in one winter..

For most snowblowers, they probably get that yearly maintenance with *less* hours of use than any scheduled maintenance routine, based on hours, would recommend..but that's fine..better to do maintenance too soon rather than too late! 

Most typical lawn mowers and lawn tractors are in the same boat..They get their annual oil changes and greasing and lubing once a year, whether they need it or not..and again, most often they get it *before* they would technically need it..but again, thats not a problem..

the only people who really *need* hour meters are commercial mowers and snow clearing people..their machines get WAY more use in a season than the typical "one family" machines..They probably need oil changes and other routine maintenance several times a year, and the hour meter is then a useful tool to keep track..but for the average person, the "once a year" schedule is, by far, the easiest and best schedule to follow..

nothing wrong with installing one on a snowblower! if you want to..
you can certainty go for it..but there is a reason that 99.9% of snowblowers dont have an hour meter..and that reason is: they simply dont need one! 

Scot


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I have read about it being done.


----------



## RedShift42 (Nov 21, 2013)

Check amazon-- I picked up a digital tach that also tracks hours. I believe they also had an hour meter-only version.
Price was reasonable and installation couldn't be easier; just wrap the lead wire around the engine's sparkplug wire.


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

I liked the idea of putting an hour meter on my snowblower just to find out how much I did outside. However I haven't really found anything I like. only one I could find was tiny-tach and they seem to only last x amount of years and the battery is not replaceable.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

I believe someone on the forum did replace the tiny tach battery with some effort a few years ago?


----------



## Brucebotti (Feb 10, 2013)

I really don't think I need one, but I saw the one below talked about on lawnmowerforum.com. I was skeptical as it is really cheap, but it looks pretty well made, and the instructions are in clear, concise English. It took about 2-3 weeks to arrive from China, but the price was right. It matched Ariens operating rpm on the nose, and has a few functions. It's strange that I only paid $8.84 with free shipping, and now its $11.89 with $2.00 shipping. There were a bunch of other sellers of the identical item on ebay as well, so its worth a look.
Bruce

Spark Plugs Engine Digital Tach Hour Meter Tachometer Gauge Motorcycle Bike ATV | eBay
Spark Plugs Engine Digital Tach Hour Meter Tachometer Gauge Motorcycle Bike ATV | eBay


----------



## NeoGP (Jun 21, 2017)

Brucebotti said:


> I really don't think I need one, but I saw the one below talked about on lawnmowerforum.com. I was skeptical as it is really cheap, but it looks pretty well made, and the instructions are in clear, concise English. It took about 2-3 weeks to arrive from China, but the price was right. It matched Ariens operating rpm on the nose, and has a few functions. It's strange that I only paid $8.84 with free shipping, and now its $11.89 with $2.00 shipping. There were a bunch of other sellers of the identical item on ebay as well, so its worth a look.
> Bruce
> 
> Spark Plugs Engine Digital Tach Hour Meter Tachometer Gauge Motorcycle Bike ATV | eBay
> Spark Plugs Engine Digital Tach Hour Meter Tachometer Gauge Motorcycle Bike ATV | eBay



If that isnt a knock off of THIS ONE  I dont know what is..


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Most likely, one is not a "knock off" of the other..
They are probably identical, both are simply made at the same factory in China, and they are then sold to several different stores/chains, some of which put their own brand name on them..Both are probably the same cheap Chinese product to start with.

Scot


----------



## Ballroomblitz (Nov 20, 2015)

Good for checking engine RPM during setup after maintenance, however haven't found a need to monitor hours as the beast is never used enough to make it worthwhile.


----------



## NeoGP (Jun 21, 2017)

just realized I resurrected a 4 year old thread....


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

LOL Zombie thread, AND the link from 2013 actually still worked on the Ebay item, Ordering one since I work on blowers so much so a easy to hook up tack would be handy. It's only $9.50 with free shipping now.
OK just found it for $4.29 free shipping LOL I can deal with replacing it once a year if needed and open up the dead one to see how to replace a battery.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Spark-Plug...258843?hash=item2f0c44325b:g:~7IAAOSwextZz1MJ


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

Dauntae said:


> LOL Zombie thread, AND the link from 2013 actually still worked on the Ebay item, Ordering one since I work on blowers so much so a easy to hook up tack would be handy. It's only $9.50 with free shipping now.
> OK just found it for $4.29 free shipping LOL I can deal with replacing it once a year if needed and open up the dead one to see how to replace a battery.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Spark-Plug...258843?hash=item2f0c44325b:g:~7IAAOSwextZz1MJ


Love these little meters. I use them on all my mowers,snowblowers, even my backpack blower. (I have 20+ small gas tools in my lawn care operation) Ive had some of these meters in use for 5 yrs+ and the battery is still going. Ive yet to have one fail. I broke one thou a tool fell over on it and killed it. 
I find it nice to know how much the equipment is running for adjusting valves, oil changes etc. Also tells me how much my gear costs per hr of work. Under $10 from China on ebay is hard to beat. I have some on hand. Whenever I buy a new gas powered tool I put one on.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Under $5 each now, May order a few but really just want one in the tool box to set rpm when needed, Have to fix one with a bad governor so this will come in handy to get that set up. Good to know the battery lasts so long.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

I run map my walk while I snow blow so I know my mileage. Usually between 3 and 4.


----------



## kdmedics (11 mo ago)

Shryp said:


> I have read about it being done.


I installed an analog 8 to 80v ac-dc meter on my new SB. I asked CHAMPION if they offered an hour meter kit. I was warned that modifications might void my warranty. I guess i shoud have bought a Toro..
Was thinking of a CHAMPION whole house generator. Going to go with GENERAC..
YOU can add an analog meter if there are heated grips or headlights , or you can add a lcd meter thats battery powered and has a lead that is inductance and wraps around the plug wire.


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

I don't see how adding an hour meter would ever turn into a warranty question later, but stranger things have happened. I installed an analog Hobbs similar to the one you describe, but DC only. I rigged a little plug-in harness that fits between the engine alternator wire and the grips plug, plus a few diodes to make the AC into ugly DC. It works fine. Glued the little bracket under the plastic console panel.

In the past I've used the tach-and-hours meters before on water toys, with maybe five year battery life expectancy. That was a long time ago, and there's the odd chance that the ones sold now are slightly better than those ancient ones I used back then. They used a little mechanical arm to chip the numbers into a stone dial...


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

A minute meter would be more appropriate for a snowblower


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

hr meter/tach usefull cheap 10 bucks


----------



## Johnny G1 (Jan 28, 2020)

Just buy a Honda $5000. and it comes with a hour meter??


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Guys... really? Thread is almost a decade old yo. 😅


----------

